# HELP! PLEASE...His "thing" won't go back!!



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL. HELP!! I wash brushing Gizmo's teeth and he lays down for me and when he did, I noticed his... uh, peener was stuck and it won't go back in. WHAT DO I DO??? The tip of the outside skin is INSIDE and the "lipstick" is out... like so...












Before I started brushing his teeth, he was playing with his toys in his box and he got his big toy dog and was all dominating it and crap and yeah.... I don't wanna hurt him. I tryed massage it and NOTHING. What to do what to do help!! Since the outta skin is inside at the tip, it forms a little circly bump when you touch it.

I need help NOW guys!!

THANKS!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Jaimie said that happened to Parker once and she said to put butter on it. I'll search and try to find her post.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

get it wet or use lube...it should go back...parker had this issue many times.....shaving the hairs around the opening helps..but i had to surgically enlarge parkers opening b/c even shaved it would do it. now the problem rarely happens.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't massage it! LOL! That won't get it to go back in! Try pulling the skin over it gently. If that doesn't do it I would try a cool wet wash cloth and apply it...do not rub. That should do it. You can always put a little neosporin ointment on it if it seems dry.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow. THanks sooooo much girls. I DID IT!!!!! YAY.
















This has never happened to me before because I try to avoid buying him large toys since when he was small (before neutering him) he loved to hump this big blue dog he had and now, he like to hump larger toys.. but he does it for about 5 seconds... stops... chews on it, tosses it, then goes again and repeat. LOLOLLOL. I was freaking out and now I'm laughing so bad.







After my first attempt, he just kept playing with his smaller toys as if nothing was wrong... he went peepee and I called him over, massaged it a bit ... he even started stroking back and forth himself and he was standing on all fours... what's up with that!!???? I layed him down, massaged and it went back in. PHEWl! I had to pull the little hairs out though.. they were inside. He gets them trimmed on his monthly grooms but he's due. 

I called my brother to ask him where he hid his lube.... hahaha.. but I made my attempt that succeeded before I went to go get it.

AGAIN, thank you ladies & for your quick responses.


HAHAHHAA.. ok ok I stroked it and pulled the skin over it gently but I didn't wanna use STROKE in my original post. LOL.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just when I think I might be ready to have a little boy maltese a post like this comes up and I have to stop and think about it! OMG. I have had no male children and have never had a boy dog. Does this happen often?????


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

aaaack! must hide the puppyporn from the virginal eyes of a buttercup!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> aaaack! must hide the puppyporn from the virginal eyes of a buttercup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless she's into really small ones, she'll be ok. LOL. His is tiny.









He is 2 yrs old and this is the first time EVER. I always worried about it in the beginning until I realized he only humped larger toys... I guess the idea of humping larger things when he was little and before the neuter stuck with him (He was neuter at 6/7 months) because he doesn't hump anything else. I recently said what the hey and bought the boys these long big stuffed toy, its a dog (they sell them at Petsmart) ...I found them at Walgreens for $3







and he's been doing his thing with them. ..... gotta go back to small toys only.









Everytime I look at him... I laugh. He didn't even notice. He was just there, happy.... playing with his other toys.. jumping up and down and all along he had THAT just... hanging out.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I started laughing when I read the thread's name....especially the all caps PICTURE INCLUDED. I continued laughing as I read the whole thing and now my stomach hurts and I've snorted a bit of the smoothie I was drinking up through my nose. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA~

For those thinking of getting a boy and worried about the same thing...Sir N is going to be 10 this October and it has never happened to him.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Never happened to Nemo either...At least now I know what to do if it does








Glad he is okay...
Andrea


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

like jaimie's parker, it used to happen to massimo all the time too. 
it's easiest to get it wet or use lube and kind of pull the outer skin downward and then pull the end with the end with the hair stuck inside up and out. 

it doesn't happen much anymore... since i keep the area trimmed neatly... but it still does happen occasionally...








oh, i just read marj's post.... i wouldn't suggest putting butter on it... i would think he would lick it and it would prevent it from going back in...lol..
and when the man part does go back inside, the butter may cause infection...


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

> the man part[/B]


























*wipes away tears of laughter*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> like jaimie's parker, it used to happen to massimo all the time too.
> it's easiest to get it wet or use lube and kind of pull the outer skin downward and then pull the end with the end with the hair stuck inside up and out.
> 
> it doesn't happen much anymore... since i keep the area trimmed neatly... but it still does happen occasionally...
> ...


I don't know where I came up with the idea of butter! I think someone had suggested it awhile back...

Sounds like something out of a porn movie, huh?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I swore you came over my house and took a picture of Archie
















I just figured...it was a "Boy Thing" to do.









......Marj - BUTTER???!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh marj... i'm sorry for laughing...









that just wasn't something i would expect to hear from you...


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL.... oh no poor little guy! I can't help but giggle a little! I'm glad it all worked out ok! This has happened to my Cockapoo, Zack, too... I used a very wet wash cloth and "it" went back to where it's suppose to. But you can't help but feel like a pervert touching things "there"! LOL!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, MY STARS - this was the craziest, yet most informative thing I've ever read first thing in the morning about any dogs penis!! The information is good - perhaps Joe should Pin it....







I am so glad that the Giz and Char aren't afraid to ask the sensitive questions!! I now know what to do and what not to do - and butter most interesting.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so glad all is well







I do have to say this post really made my day







I so needed a good laugh at this point in time







Hehehe you guys are too funny.................and I am really glad things are BUTTER with his lipstick




























hehehehehe


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I just got to work and I come on here and I'm cracking up. LOL.I freaked last night and I'm just like "laptop, internet, SM!!" Ahhhh. I'm there trying to type, frustrated because my computer is messed up and when I type, it sometimes erases parts of what I wrote or everything... all the while, playing with GIzmo's man thing!! LOL. One hand here, one hand there... him.. just there playing with his toys like nothing is wrong with his stick.... LOL. The rest of the night, everytime I looked at him and his little face I couldn't help but laugh.























and now, I'm visualizing meyself digging through the frig' loooking for butter, laying him down and buttering his thinger down. 

lol


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

this is me - right now... I can't catch my breath


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am happy to report that in 10 years Alex's has never been stuck. I trim the area when grooming.

As a last resort, isn't it ?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Don't massage it! LOL! That won't get it to go back in! Try pulling the skin over it gently. If that doesn't do it I would try a cool wet wash cloth and apply it...do not rub. That should do it. You can always put a little neosporin ointment on it if it seems dry.[/B]


ROFL DON'T RUB IT LOL LOL












> aaaack! must hide the puppyporn from the virginal eyes of a buttercup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA Shield her virginal eyes and tell her it was late and to get her virginal behind back in bed and stop using the internet. LOL LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry to laugh, but it's hilarious.







I'm happy to say that Boo doesn't hump, never has & I've rarely seen his little "lipstick". But I'm glad to know not to use butter, I'm sure Boo would eat it & ask for more.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm glad Zoe's a girl!!!







</span>


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sorry to laugh, but it's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, that he never humps either, only when he gets a hold of larger toys (which is never) but since recently I purchased two for them, that's what he was using and he's lipstick NEVER ever comes out.. even when he does his 5 second humps and that's why I was even MORE shocked because.. well, it never comes out.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am sure glad all is back where it belongs, poor little fella, but as I have read along I can't help but














You ladies are just too funny








I have two boys, neither one has presented me with such a pickle so far, but I do keep the hair trimmed and I also have removed all larger toys that Koko is in love with and tends to hump.








Scooby has never been a humper, but Koko is the horny toad in our pet household


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I am happy to report that in 10 years Alex's has never been stuck. I trim the area when grooming.
> 
> As a last resort, isn't it ?[/B]










yes... but my dogs like butter... and i would think that if they liked it, there would be a good chance of licking... and you run the risk of adding more stimulation an already tense situation.... 

and butter is a dairy product...i would feel using a product such as that which may end up inside along with the man parts may cause infection only adding more drama to manhood.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ha ha ha - I can't believe this ..

This happened to Max YESTERDAY - (Sunday) ... My daughter had just given him a bath and I was on the phone ... she comes up to me and says .. "ummm mum - Max's THING is stuck and messed up .. I had to hang up with my friend and layed him on his back and took a look. He was very calm while I inspected his "man thing" ...

The tassle part had gone in and inverted - I tried pulling one section of hair out - then a bit more and tugged and got it out - my daughters could not believe I was doing this but I keep hearing - ohhhhhhh poor thing - he's being so good ... after an inspection from the 19 year old - she says - yeh .. it looks right now ...









Max is 6 years old and this is the first time - I wonder how it got to that stage -







he humps his stuffed turtle - nothing had changed there ???


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

wow! I'm glad things have subsided! That hasn't happened to Alvar yet but I am certainly glad I know what to do now! Can't help but







I'm really glad he's ok!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I swear I read the butter thing somewhere, ladies! It has something to do with the butter being lubrication and the dog will lick himself and work it back in!

I tried to google it to prove to you guys that my mind wasn't in the gutter, but forget about that! Even the list of hits I got were X-rated! I wouldn't dare click on one of them!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I swear I read the butter thing somewhere, ladies! It has something to do with the butter being lubrication and the dog will lick himself and work it back in!
> 
> I tried to google it to prove to you guys that my mind wasn't in the gutter, but forget about that! Even the list of hits I got were X-rated! I wouldn't dare click on one of them![/B]


















This whole thread has been given me a great laugh for the day, yet it's also been very informative! I have to say that the mental picture of Marj trying to avoid porn sites to look for the butter tip had me wiping my eyes. 

We're a fun bunch here at SM!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381333
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















That thought cracked me up, as well ~ LOL

Don't worry, Marj. I look at porn all the time. I'll find it for you


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a way to start the day!!!!

I've never had anything but boy dogs and have never seen a "stuck" lipstick! See it occasionally yes, but not "stuck"!







I remember Parker's problem and the fix Jaimie did surgically, but that was the first time I've heard of it. Must be the tiny dogs, particularly fuzzy ones have a tendency...........I always kept Frosty's belly and "thingy" shaved anyway. Cleaner that way.

One thing, I know enough about males in general to know if you don't want to see it, DON'T RUB IT!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all are cracking me up!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Omg Dee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> What a way to start the day!!!!
> 
> I've never had anything but boy dogs and have never seen a "stuck" lipstick! See it occasionally yes, but not "stuck"!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Trust me, ladies. You do not want to google "dog, penis, butter"!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Trust me, ladies. You do not want to google "dog, penis, butter"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj I trust you on that one totally


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I swear I read the butter thing somewhere, ladies! It has something to do with the butter being lubrication and the dog will lick himself and work it back in!
> 
> I tried to google it to prove to you guys that my mind wasn't in the gutter, but forget about that! Even the list of hits I got were X-rated! I wouldn't dare click on one of them![/B]










Oh lord Marj, don't ever click on any porn sites







I did once by accident and they sent me porn for months







My dad signed on my computer and a great big giant picture of porn came on the screen














I was mortified..Cause of one little click, a innocent mistake , my dad and family thought I was a little off









Andrea


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Trust me, ladies. You do not want to google "dog, penis, butter"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STOP THIS - RIGHT NOW - I'm at work and I'm laughing so hard, I'm crying!!!!!










































Please - you're killing me!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel kinda guilty leaving Gizmo's wienner picture up. LOL.

I didn't know it'd turn into this! I need to inforce the "SMALL TOYS ONLY" rule.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... its stuck like that???? I didnt know that was possible! I do not believe this has EVER occurred to kodie.... thanx god...









I think we need to put a rating on the title of this thread for the graphic nature!!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> omg... its stuck like that???? I didnt know that was possible! I do not believe this has EVER occurred to kodie.... thanx god...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I mentioned his THING was stuck and picture included... shouldn't that be enough??









I've read stories of this happening if they hump something dry, in this case, toy... and then it dries and it can't go back in. It's funny cause before all of it, I noticed he was taking both of the large toys into his crate and I was all like "awwe, that's so cute" ... little did I know what was going down in there!







Hahaha. I'm shocked as to how that happened because I swear, he doesn't hump anything but that and for no longer than like 5 seconds.. he actually just looks like his dominating it just like he would Charlie when he gets upset with him (when Charlie takes away his toys, etc.) and starts biting him/the toyand basically just playing with the toy.. and his lipstick never comes out when he does it... so that threw me off.

When I tried pulling the skin back gently while he was standing, and he started stroking himself back and forth... I was like WTH!! Seriously though, what was up with that?? Does it feel good to him? He's freakin neutered!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Trust me, ladies. You do not want to google "dog, penis, butter"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THUD......That was the me falling off my chair laughing my Jass off......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I feel kinda guilty leaving Gizmo's wienner picture up. LOL.
> 
> I didn't know it'd turn into this! I need to inforce the "SMALL TOYS ONLY" rule.
> 
> ...


I have the small toys rule for Koko and it works well, he had one toy he was in love with and I removed it and now the humping has ceased
















Don't worry, we aren't embarrassed by Gizmo's wiener, seen one seen em all I say















You have to admit though this has turned into a rather informative thread, and also quite comical too, not that we are laughing at Gizmo's perdicament, more so the replies it has entailed, it has been a fun morning


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381373
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, for sure. I was saying it in the sense that if he found out I was exposing his little stick around the internet.... man, he'd be mad!







Haha.


----------



## Mojito's Mommy (May 3, 2007)

This has made my day!!! I am sure you freaked out and I totally understand, but it is funny. at least now i am prepared if it ever happens to Mojito!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, I'm home from work now and I still can't get the image out of my mind of Marj googling
dog-penis-butter!!























I'm sorry.....I don't mean to be disrespectful.....really!














It just seems so out-of-character.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ei yi yi









My dad called me once with this problem with his malt who is the same age as Ollie--as if I would know the answer!! I think what they found out (from whom I don't remember) was to put a cold compress on it. Maybe I'll suggest that next time hubby is feeling lucky.....









Hey, at least "I" didn't have to ask the question--I feel like I've asked just about everything but!! 

Glad your little man is ok!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKS GIZMO!!!






















The whole world looked at your "thingy" and now know it was stuck.
Now that's the "long and the short of IT".


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, by the way Marj......was the "dog penis butter" Peter Pan?????


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

"One thing, I know enough about males in general to know if you don't want to see it, DON'T RUB IT! new_shocked.gif smrofl.gif smrofl.gif smrofl.gif smrofl.gif "

This thread is the craziest thread I have ever read on SM. I have so enjoyed reading it, laughing out loud, and wiping the tears from my eyes. I also learned what to do when lipstick was stuck..















For the next several days I shall not look at the butter in my refrigerator the same...


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

ok This is the second funniest thread I have ever read on here. -wiping tears away- The funniest one that had me literally crying, was the one when people were describing their malts umm... farting







!!!! I don't know if anyone remembers that one, but boy was it funny. I had mental images of little malt being awakened, sniffing the air and moving away and falling back asleep!!!!!! So many funny descriptions!!!! If anyone is bored, you could go back and search, I promise you will get a good laugh!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> ok This is the second funniest thread I have ever read on here. -wiping tears away- The funniest one that had me literally crying, was the one when people were describing their malts umm... farting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funnest thing Frosty ever did was if you just make the fart sound, didn't have to do the deed....when he heard a sound like that he'd jump up and look around at his butt!





















no matter where the sound actually came from.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

hey I've never heard them fart!!







.... sure smelled it though.







\
hmmm hmmm good.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

The funniest thing that happened here was the first time the boys tasted brussel sprouts, I thought I would give them a healthy taste of what we had for dinner, they loved it and still do, but the first taste did give them the farts and they were rather audible. Scooby was the funniest though he was so shocked at himself he jumped around and looked at me as if to say " did I do that?" and the look on his face was like he was so embarrassed, I cracked up laughing















Now I am pleased to say they are used to brussel sprouts and have them occasionally mixed in their food and they love em, no more gas


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381505
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!! When Billy hears a fart, he runs directly to the culprit's butt. It's abit embarrassing for guests.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: OMG!!!!!! Here I go again!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :Hi



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: OMG!!!!!! Here I go again!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mojito's Mommy (May 3, 2007)

You guys are crazy, really! i've laughed so hard reading these the last two days. I only suspect Mojito farted once, silently though! The bad thing is that he loves putting his butt in my face!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> You guys are crazy, really! i've laughed so hard reading these the last two days. I only suspect Mojito farted once, silently though! The bad thing is that he loves putting his butt in my face!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, CHARLIE DOES THAT ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA.






















Me or my boyfriend will be laying down in bed watching t.v or something and he'll come and sit right on our chest, butt facing our face. We're always like "CHARLIE!!!!!!!!!! AHHH!!!" We always get a good laugh and imagine, he does it like... daily. Thank god he doesn't fart when he does it.







Yay.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or CORN movie....hahahaha

I'm sorry, butter, popcorn...what was I thinking!! No, this is the cutest thread!!

Marie & the Boys!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381215
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys are so funny

Moppy's gotten his "Youho" stuck a couple times. Just gets dry or something.
I vote for leaving it alone or Pulling the skin gently over it. 
Best Yet, Draw Moppy's attention to it. He'll fix it.










No Butter.... Yep, won't be looking at the butter in the same way again.

No messaging,
















No Cold compression,














(no pain please)

You guys are so Funny!!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL. Well, I wasn't like 'massaging' massaging like rubbing and pouring essential oils on it and lighting up some candles with the lights down.... lol.. 

my brother had some lube but it was "strawberry flavored".... I'm sure he woulda loved that. 


I wouldn't put a cold compress on it.. ouch!









This is so funny.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!! This is the funniest thread I have EVER read on this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*MARJ- BUTTER??????????????????*

It's not corn on the cob ya know!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> You guys are so funny
> 
> Moppy's gotten his "Youho" stuck a couple times. Just gets dry or something.
> I vote for leaving it alone or Pulling the skin gently over it.
> ...


 

LOL, yes cold cloth as it will take down the ..ahem..swelling. LOL I'm done with this topic.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,
I just have to tell you that I read this yesterday, and I am still laughing!







I hope your baby is "relaxed" now!!!! Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jellybn1


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG I have never seen Rudy's "lip stick" thank goodness. I do keep the hair trimmed short but that's just so that he doesn't pee pee on it. My hubby just read this thread and he's still laughing







. I think it was the massage part that got to him.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

this is like... the never ending thread. ANd each and EVERY comment makes my stomach hurt from laughter! 

GROUP HUG!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381341
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























This is about the point in the thread where I started clutching my sides. 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381368
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Marj I do not even want to know what that search brought up!!! YIKES!!!

I am also on the floor laughing my JASS off ... muahahaha ...

























> LOL. Well, I wasn't like 'massaging' massaging like rubbing and pouring essential oils on it and lighting up some candles with the lights down.... lol..
> 
> my brother had some lube but it was "strawberry flavored".... I'm sure he woulda loved that.[/B]


Okay, I am totally going to get fired, I am laughing so hard at "rubbing and pouring essential oils on it and lighting up some candles"


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Well now I am a little concerned about our little guy. I hope this doesn't happen to him, but if it does at least I will know what to do. I probably would have panicked if his manhood was broken









I sure hope your brother doesn't find out that you mentioned his strawberry lube


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I had mentioned that this happened to Max the same time as Gizmo.









Well I gave him a bath again on Friday and it happened again. I don't know if it is the new shampoo that is drying him out down there or what.

This time, my brother-in-law who is visiting us with my sister from Australia took him outside and tried to fix it - he ended up cutting his tassle part as he was pulling it out from the inside ... poor Max he was just lying on his back staring into my eyes in a sorry way.

My b-i-l says - I travelled all this way to cut your dogs .. you know what ???

The tassle is very short to non-existent now .. like I mentioned - he is still humping the same turtle nothing changed except for the coconut shampoo I am using.

I just think it's weird that in almost 7 years it never happened and then twice in a week ???????









??????????????


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am laughing so hard my sides HURT! I had to set Wookie off my lap I am laughing so much. Each post is just funnier and funnier.



I am glad that the ISSUE was solved and now I know what to do, if ever.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I had mentioned that this happened to Max the same time as Gizmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor little guy. I have since had many attempts at putting those larger toys away.... but I feel so bad for them.... HAHA, the toys that is. I washed them yesterday too and felt this sadness for them as I saw them twirling around in the washer. LOL. My boyfriend was like WTH lisy! 

I'm watching Gizmo like a hawk though. Whenever I FEEL like he's gonna hop on the good foot, I distract him. And now I gotta make sure to never EVEr leave him unattended with the larger toys just cause..... it freaks me out.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

At the risk of starting another round of laughter over this situation, I will share what another breeder told me to use when this needs attention. I was told to sprinkle a little sugar on the penis, and it will shrink. In fact, the day I was told to do this, I was at this person's house having a dog's sperm checked (no, I won't go into details here). Anyway, with the full penis exposed, sugar was used, and soon, it was back home.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So, A spoon full of sugar will do more than help the medicine go down?




















































I'm sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG, I can't stop laughing.....for so many reasons.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Now you've all got me singing ...
Just a spoon full of sugar makes the "thingy" go down .. "thingy" go down, "thingy" go down ..in the most delightful way !!

Ok so we so far have butter, sugar - flour anyone ????????????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

......are we talking about making a cake or something now? what's going on?

How about alittle salt? ......and you can even shake it on slugs


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Where the party at?


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

OK that settles another issue for Diego, we are sticking with the small toys.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> So, A spoon full of sugar will do more than help the medicine go down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> ......are we talking about making a cake or something now? what's going on?
> 
> How about alittle salt? ......and you can even shake it on slugs
> 
> ...


Omg you must have read my thoughts







I was reading the previous post and thought if we keep going here we could have a very interesting cake recipe









Only one problem, for heaven's sake DON'T USE SELF RAISING FLOUR


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ha ha ha


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm glad I only have girl dogs!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just read this theard and the best line winner is Marj with " trust me ladies, you do not want to google dog, penis butter!"









I have laughed so hard at that and the "sprinkle a little sugar on the penis and it will shrink"

Someone owes me a new pair of pants! I haven't laughed this much in a long time, thanks!


Stephanie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Omg you must have read my thoughts







I was reading the previous post and thought if we keep going here we could have a very interesting cake recipe









Only one problem, for heaven's sake DON'T USE SELF RAISING FLOUR















[/QUOTE]


this was one of the funniest threads...


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> LOL. HELP!! I wash brushing Gizmo's teeth and he lays down for me and when he did, I noticed his... uh, peener was stuck and it won't go back in. WHAT DO I DO??? The tip of the outside skin is INSIDE and the "lipstick" is out... like so...
> 
> Before I started brushing his teeth, he was playing with his toys in his box and he got his big toy dog and was all dominating it and crap and yeah.... I don't wanna hurt him. I tryed massage it and NOTHING. What to do what to do help!! Since the outta skin is inside at the tip, it forms a little circly bump when you touch it.
> 
> ...


Oh god! My dog got the same problem. I've noticed it for about 2 weeks after his castration. I haven’t noticed it before.
My wet actually really doesn’t know why it happens. It's out all the time. He doesn’t have any infection. At first we went to the wet he got some special cream and had to take antibiotic for 1 week. We went on vacation and it didn't go back. We was visiting the vet last week and he told us to massage it so the penis went in again every morning and night for a week to see what happens. 
No he taking about a surgery to get the skin tighter so it wont get out so easily.

Please help me. Should we get another surgery or should we talk to another vet?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

A second opinion before surgery does not hurt. I hope Jaimie sees your post. She can tell you more about it. Do you keep the hair trimmed ?


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> A second opinion before surgery does not hurt. I hope Jaimie sees your post. She can tell you more about it. Do you keep the hair trimmed ?[/B]


I think we have solved the problem. I think the problem came while the hairs around his penis grow out, the vet shaved it before the operation. So yesterday we tried to cut his hair around his thing and it went back!! Tjohoo, I am so happy.
Can someone recommend some trimmer? I cut it with a scissor and it was kind scary.


----------



## MrCuppy (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, ok, so maybe it's just a coincidence, but.......has anyone else noticed that this topic has gotten far more views than any other post! Was it the inclusion of "PICTURE INCLUDED" in the topic that prompted this?? Hmm......just a thought! :HistericalSmiley: 

And how about something for us guys??


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I caught Kosmo in the act of having too much fun with his bed the other day and scared him and it was stuck WAY out! OMG-I'd never seen it that far out before :shocked: I just kept tugging at the area around it being careful that no hair got caught up in it. :huh: Good grief-the things we do for our fluffs!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Ok, ok, so maybe it's just a coincidence, but.......has anyone else noticed that this topic has gotten more far more views than any other post! Was it the inclusion of "PICTURE INCLUDED" in the topic that prompted this?? Hmm......just a thought! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And how about something for us guys??[/B]


You're cracking me up!! I'm sitting here at work trying to keep from laughing out loud!!! :smrofl:


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> OMG-I caught Kosmo in the act of having too much fun with his bed the other day and scared him and it was stuck WAY out! OMG-I'd never seen it that far out before :shocked: I just kept tugging at the area around it being careful that no hair got caught up in it. :huh: Good grief-the things we do for our fluffs!!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


TUGGING?!?!?!?! And I thought I was bad using "massaging." LOL!!! 

-I'm trying to visualize it-


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It was just grossing me out and I know it's not good for them-maybe tugging is a little harsh for what I was actually doing....man-I don't want to get myself into hot water here. :smrofl: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417532
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh no, the problem is back although we have trimmed his hair down there...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If nothing written in this thread helps, maybe your only option is the surgery.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Ok, ok, so maybe it's just a coincidence, but.......has anyone else noticed that this topic has gotten far more views than any other post! Was it the inclusion of "PICTURE INCLUDED" in the topic that prompted this?? Hmm......just a thought! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And how about something for us guys??[/B]


Maybe the guys on this site could offer some advise about this :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Geez, I did not pay attention to the picture before you mentioned it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Oh no, the problem is back although we have trimmed his hair down there...[/B]


nemo had this problem but after he was trimmed it didnt happen again, I hope u resolve this
Good Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Just when I think I might be ready to have a little boy maltese a post like this comes up and I have to stop and think about it! OMG. I have had no male children and have never had a boy dog. Does this happen often?????[/B]


Yep me too..........I am sticking with the girls.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381155
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've only seen Billy's once in 2 1/2 years. Henry's is out once a day. It's huge, and I can't put his belly band on until it goes away. It's very sensitive, and he'll yipe if I attempt to put the band on.

I wonder why some males come out so often, while others not at all.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417557
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only seen Catcher's twice  ... after he was humping a pillow. I don't let him hump the pillow or anything else now and haven't seen it again. I wonder if some are out more than others because there is something that is stimulating him like humping?


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381158
> 
> 
> 
> ...



accckkkkkkk.................I know what you mean, it's so funny but when Fig tries to hump Pepper the schnauzer and he gets shot down, he goes over to his bed and humps that instead. What a lil' Hussie he is!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

This post and the other :hump:-ing post are sounding pretty similar now ....

That other post is getting alot of hits too ...


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

HAHA!! As funny as this problem is, does it happen a lot? If it does, you need to tell the vet. It can dry out and become very painful for the dog!! A surgery that reduces the size of his "hole" will help correct this problem if this is the case! Good luck!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I haven't checked this post for a very long time, but couldn't resist since it keeps showing up..... Just wondered why.
I always trimmed Frosty's pee-pee hair with a tiny battery operated trimmer. Just don't actually touch the skin or it may cause a razor burn. :mellow:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg!!! i have never ever laughed so hard .


----------

